# An X-Y Router Table RBI MCLS



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

I just fitted a "MLCS PowerLift" to my "RBI RouterTable" with a minimum of drilling and cutting of the all-metal router table. The construction took about 4 hours from start to finish, and looks like it always was part of the router table.

Without touching the router motor, I can adjust the position of the router bit in two (2) dimensions, by either turning a handle for the Horizontal position, or using the installed MLCS PowerLift for Vertical positioning. On a RBI RouterTable, the router can also be positioned either horizontally, vertically, or at any angle from 0 to 90 degrees. 

I have 2 other (Rockler) router table setups, and a MLCS Horizontal table, but prefer to use the RBI. It is a great "Made in the USA" router table, and it's too bad it is no longer made. 

I hope the attached pictures give a good idea of the new construction. The first picture shows all the parts attached.

Mark


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I hope the attached pictures"

Which pictures Mark?


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*Harry, You're too quick on the draw.*



harrysin said:


> "I hope the attached pictures"
> 
> Which pictures Mark?


I posted too many images at one time and had to redo the uploads.
Thanks for looking, 
Mark


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Very interesting table indeed. Lots of possibilities there. Hmmm...

Thanks for the posting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allbarknobite said:


> I just fitted a "MLCS PowerLift" to my "RBI RouterTable" with a minimum of drilling and cutting of the all-metal router table. The construction took about 4 hours from start to finish, and looks like it always was part of the router table.
> 
> Without touching the router motor, I can adjust the position of the router bit in two (2) dimensions, by either turning a handle for the Horizontal position, or using the installed MLCS PowerLift for Vertical positioning. On a RBI RouterTable, the router can also be positioned either horizontally, vertically, or at any angle from 0 to 90 degrees.
> 
> ...


That's one amazing set-up Mark. It looks very heavy to raise the half table, like my table was until I fitted after-market gas struts which keep it in the up position and I had to make and fit screw knobs to keep it down.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

Nice job, I like it, the only thing I see you can't use the bigger bits with your setup that maybe a big down fall with it..

ShopCenter Tilting Router Table - "It does so much more!" - Page 1

MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables

At one time you could get a jig from OakPark that will do all the same as the ShopCenter Tilting Router Table (see above ) and your table  it's great tool for doing dovetails in legs and corner brace for the corners plus so much more..and all on the normal router table, it's all base on the brass guide and in the router plate on the router table..  I don't buy many jigs but this one is so great I got one..

Router Workshop: angled dados
Router Workshop: dovetail45
Router Workshop: clamping mitre gauge

And yes you can make your own I did just for kicks it's a bit of a tank but it works the same way.. 

===



allbarknobite said:


> I just fitted a "MLCS PowerLift" to my "RBI RouterTable" with a minimum of drilling and cutting of the all-metal router table. The construction took about 4 hours from start to finish, and looks like it always was part of the router table.
> 
> Without touching the router motor, I can adjust the position of the router bit in two (2) dimensions, by either turning a handle for the Horizontal position, or using the installed MLCS PowerLift for Vertical positioning. On a RBI RouterTable, the router can also be positioned either horizontally, vertically, or at any angle from 0 to 90 degrees.
> 
> ...


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*3 replies in one*

Kerry, 
Thanks for looking. I looked at pictures of your generous shop and the quality of your work and you are definitely a more dedicated craftsman than I am.

Bob,
You noticed a good point between the RBI and a regular plate router table.

The RBI router inserts in the center are for the 1/4 inch thick steel table, and are removable and the opening can be as large as 3 inches. The 1/4 inch thick sliding router plate of the PowerLift is just below that insert, and is lined up with that opening. The loss of depth has not been a problem. I did cut the router table insert (as shown) to use my 3/4 inch and 1-1/2 inch bits. (I'm not a big fan of large router bits.) Originally the opening was only 1/4 wide for a straight carbide bit. I can create as many custom inserts as I need using a pin router.

Harry,
You are right! The setup is definitely heavy to lift. 

I have gas lifts on one of my Rockler table tops which is hinged. 
I will definitely find a lift solution for this table.

I appreciate all your comments.
Thanks.
Mark


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*The ShopCenter router table is a ringer for the RBI Hawk*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mark
> At one time you could get a jig from OakPark that will do all the same as the ShopCenter Tilting Router Table (see above ) and your table...
> ===


Bob,

The ShopCenter must have been sold before RBI built theirs, as the router table parts look identical, even down to the hinges, dial, and knobs. I had not seen one.
The "45 degree dado joint" as shown in your "Router Workshop: angled dados" reference is also shown in the RBI Hawk Router Table Guide as one of the joints. 
http://legacy.woodshopdemos.com/cfw3.h1.jpg
Sounds like the same people.

Thanks for the information.
Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mark


Almost the same ,Bob R. (of the RWS) has great way to do that joint with that jig that comes out right every time..with no measuring at all 

see the video(s) by the RWS
http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php
===



allbarknobite said:


> Bob,
> 
> The ShopCenter must have been sold before RBI built theirs, as the router table parts look identical, even down to the hinges, dial, and knobs. I had not seen one.
> The "45 degree dado joint" as shown in your "Router Workshop: angled dados" reference is also shown in the RBI Hawk Router Table Guide as one of the joints.
> ...


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*Latest post for the RBI Hawk RouterTable 2012 January*

The latest post for this RBI Hawk RouterTable is:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/32772-x-y-z-router-table-rbi-mlcs-igaging.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, I like the stop blocks you added to the Miter Gauge System, neat idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks, I do use the golden rule from Bob R. all the time don't measure when you don't need to ,"it's never right on anyway with the little marks on the ruler " , but with the stop blocks it's dead on ever time.  I have rods up to 24" long to make it easy to setup with the lawn mower cable clamps holding the 1/4-20 threaded rod in place for me..

Just a note ,,out of all the jigs I have from OP this is one of the better ones, it can do so many jobs like make window shutters so easy.and put legs on tables,sliding dovetails,key dovetails on the corner of boxes,etc. many will never know out great they are now that they are gone  I'm sure the Pat. date is over by now..

I don't know why someone like MLCS didn't pickup on them it would be winner for them I'm sure..

Maybe some day 


===



Mike said:


> BJ, I like the stop blocks you added to the Miter Gauge System, neat idea.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob never took out patents on his jigs but they do have copyrights on the media which were renewed. All that is required to circumvent patents are a few design changes; this is why so many of Bob's jigs have been copied by other companies... that and the fact they work so well. The Router Workshop items are hanging in limbo at present but I would not be surprised to see them in production again down the road.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

" I would not be surprised " Me too by Woodline or MLCS or maybe Rockler, they have all copied the spacer jigs and the E-Z Link Dovetail system..and one more that I can't recall right now..


====



Mike said:


> Bob never took out patents on his jigs but they do have copyrights on the media which were renewed. All that is required to circumvent patents are a few design changes; this is why so many of Bob's jigs have been copied by other companies... that and the fact they work so well. The Router Workshop items are hanging in limbo at present but I would not be surprised to see them in production again down the road.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*The video didn't work.*



bobj3 said:


> HI Mark
> 
> Almost the same ,Bob R. (of the RWS) has great way to do that joint with that jig that comes out right every time..with no measuring at all
> see the video(s) by the RWS
> ...


I went to look at the Bob R. video and it wouldn't work.
Do you have another url?
Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

The woodworking link has been up and down for weeks..

You can slip over to the
Routerworkshop.net

They have some great video(s) with the miter jig..

===


allbarknobite said:


> I went to look at the Bob R. video and it wouldn't work.
> Do you have another url?
> Mark


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*I figured why the Routershop video won't work*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mark
> The woodworking link has been up and down for weeks..
> You can slip over to the
> Routerworkshop.net
> ...


Bob,
I don't think I can view things on Routershop.net
When I retired in 2001, I gave up 18 years of professional experience using Microsoft operating systems, and went 100% to the Apple system. 
Macs to me have the best graphics and apps in the world, but not everyone is willing to, or can afford to find that out. 
The Routershop folks are apparently happy members of the PC club. 
Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

Can you view youtube videos on your Mac ?
If so you can find Many RWS videos on YouTube ..

I can't give you a link without getting into hot water.
BUT
Use the link below to help you find them on youtube
Router Workshop: Episode Guide



Hope this helps

===


allbarknobite said:


> Bob,
> I don't think I can view things on Routershop.net
> When I retired in 2001, I gave up 18 years of professional experience using Microsoft operating systems, and went 100% to the Apple system.
> Macs to me have the best graphics and apps in the world, but not everyone is willing to, or can afford to find that out.
> ...


----------

